# Curious



## bluemini (Dec 15, 2011)

I was wondering if you could put an indoor rabbit outside and it cold ? Like I mean he has been inside for a few months and dont have much of a winter coat ,but he has to go out cause he is starting to smell,and I have been cleaning his cage every 2 days but its not helping .  

  He will be in a building but theres not heat or anything ,and my old rabbits used to be out all year round,but im just worried cause hes used to being inside  :/


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 15, 2011)

You can but I wouldn't.   His coat isn't ready for severe temperature change.  Temperature changes don't do well with bunnies.  The bunnies do react to the change and could get sick.  

BTW, do you use ACV in your water.  I can tell you it works.  My inside bunnies do not smell.  It doesn't happen overnight, but if you stay steady on course with the ACV every day it does work.  

And I change all litter boxes every other day.  But that's just me.  

K


----------



## Mea (Dec 15, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you could put an indoor rabbit outside and it cold ? Like I mean he has been inside for a few months and dont have much of a winter coat ,but he has to go out cause he is starting to smell,and I have been cleaning his cage every 2 days but its not helping .
> 
> He will be in a building but theres not heat or anything ,and my old rabbits used to be out all year round,but im just worried cause hes used to being inside  :/


You could provide a box and some hay for the rabbit to snuggle into.   Not certain just where You are located... but so far the 'winter' hasn't been too rough ...yet.


----------



## bluemini (Dec 15, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> You can but I wouldn't.   His coat isn't ready for severe temperature change.  Temperature changes don't do well with bunnies.  The bunnies do react to the change and could get sick.
> 
> BTW, do you use ACV in your water.  I can tell you it works.  My inside bunnies do not smell.  It doesn't happen overnight, but if you stay steady on course with the ACV every day it does work.
> 
> ...


No and hes litterbox trained which hasnt helped .    I have to clean it every 2 days because it smells so bad . :/


----------



## bluemini (Dec 15, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 60 here yesterday but at night it has gotten down in the 20's .  I live in KY,its not too bad yet ,and has only snowed one time .   Thats why I figured he could go back out .


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 16, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you made your mind up and he will find his way outside.  I wish you luck.  

I have to say the ACV is working for me.  2 days and no smell at 2 days.  

K


----------



## secuono (Dec 16, 2011)

Stuff a box with hay for the night, he will be fine. Or if it's a solid cage, solid bottom, stuff the cage w/hay. You could also cover all sides of the cage, except the bottom, with cardboard to help insulate it.


----------



## bluemini (Dec 16, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes because the smell is too bad ,.  How much do you give them ?


----------



## bluemini (Dec 16, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> Stuff a box with hay for the night, he will be fine. Or if it's a solid cage, solid bottom, stuff the cage w/hay. You could also cover all sides of the cage, except the bottom, with cardboard to help insulate it.


Thank you !


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 drops of ACV in a small crock of water a day.  I'd have to quesstamite 12 oz of water.  It's working for us.   We started with two drops.  Bunnies were a little hesitant at first but started to enjoy the taste.  We gradually increased the drops little by little to 5 drops a day, which now they all enjoy drinking.  And we enjoy it because we don't have to smell the urine.  Understand totally what you are going through.  Try it.  But if not, the other ideas given will help the rabbit adjust.  You have good choices here to best help you and your issue.

Inside or outside, your bunny will be fine.  You need to do what's best for you.  

K


----------



## bluemini (Dec 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,can I use this in a bottle too ? Cause thats what he uses and its 32 oz .


----------



## Mea (Dec 17, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Thanks,can I use this in a bottle too ? Cause thats what he uses and its 32 oz .


we use two Tablespoons of ACV to a gallon of water...  so for a quart...( 32 ox) it would be a half Tablespoon...  even a well filled teaspoon would be fine.  The added plus is it will help keep the bottle clean as well....no algae.


----------



## bluemini (Dec 17, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you ! I put some in his bottle ,I hope this helps !    And the no algae thing is a plus cause I just bought this bottle cause one had algae and one broke lol


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 18, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*
X 2 this suggestion.  A rabbit fur coat is still a coat of fur, winterized or not.  Just provide a place in which to snuggle and preserve heat and his coat will eventually adapt.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

So what did you do?  Did you take him outside?  And if so, how is he doing?  Did you keep him inside?  Did you try the ACV inside or outside?  

Hope all is well.  

K


----------



## bluemini (Dec 21, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So what did you do?  Did you take him outside?  And if so, how is he doing?  Did you keep him inside?  Did you try the ACV inside or outside?
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> K


He is inside as of now,I have been giving him ACV and he dosent even seem to notice it,it does smell better though .


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 21, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad it worked out for you!


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 21, 2011)

Good to know info.I would have put one into the out building,too.I've never heard of the ACV thing.I have had house rabbits but just figured it smelled to have rabbits in the house. Cleaned mine regular too and added fresh hay inside daily.Maybe I can get me a little one again.


----------



## bluemini (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## bluemini (Dec 22, 2011)

lil'turkeyma said:
			
		

> Good to know info.I would have put one into the out building,too.I've never heard of the ACV thing.I have had house rabbits but just figured it smelled to have rabbits in the house. Cleaned mine regular too and added fresh hay inside daily.Maybe I can get me a little one again.


I hadnt either,mine is littertrained and thats the only part of the cage with bedding .  However I will still have to clean it tomarrow and he has hay at all times  .    I dont expect huge results at first but so far its working  . 

Now I have to work out another problem: he was used to being out everyday for at least 3 hours(inside) ,but now I changed the room around and havent "rabbit proofed" it yet,and I dont want him under the bed where cords are .    So,hes been in the cage for about 2 weeks now and needs exercise and I feel awful cause hes always wanting out and its not fair to him imo .

And i cant find ANYTHING to go all the way around the bed,I tried cardboard but he ripped it off  


Sorry this reply is so long,and yeah they are great to have inside


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 22, 2011)

Baby gates? I have a collapsible play pen type thing that I fence in the chicks with for play time... I got it at a yard sale for like $5. It's about... 16 feet long stretched out. Not sure how big the bed is, or how many sides you must cover...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 22, 2011)

So glad to hear that the ACV is working.  It does take time for you to see results but it does work.  I truly have proof every time I clean their litterboxes.  

Regarding getting your bunny out for his run, here's something I use. 








CCourson05's reply regarding baby gates is a good idea too.  You can find something in a yard sale or you can go to a store.   Or even a playpen could work.  


K


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

THANKS FOR MENTIONING THE APPLE CIDER VINEGAR (ACV) FOR THE RABBIT'S WATER.  (HAD TO GOOGLE ACV TO FIND OUT WHAT IT WAS) MY BUCK WAS GETTING READY TO BE MOVED OUT TO THE COVERED PORCH BECAUSE HIS SCENT IS SO STRONG. HE MAY STILL BE MOVED IF I CAN'T GET HIM TO STOP MARKING HIS TERRITORY. HE PEES & POOS ON THE FLOOR IN THE CORNER RIGHT NEXT TO THE LITTER BOX . AT THE LEAST HE IS GOING TO A CAGE SOON. HE IS SWEETER THAN OUR DOE WHO IS LITTER TRAINED & HE LOVES TO BE HELD SO I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIM INSIDE.


----------



## bluemini (Dec 22, 2011)

I have to cover 3 sides of it ,.  It has been 3 days now and normally the smell would be so bad I would HAVE to clean it no matter what time of day or how much stuff I have going on at the time . I had a lot of things to do today and didnt get the time but guess what ? It STILL dosent smell !?    Im simply amazed


----------



## bluemini (Dec 22, 2011)

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> THANKS FOR MENTIONING THE APPLE CIDER VINEGAR (ACV) FOR THE RABBIT'S WATER.  (HAD TO GOOGLE ACV TO FIND OUT WHAT IT WAS) MY BUCK WAS GETTING READY TO BE MOVED OUT TO THE COVERED PORCH BECAUSE HIS SCENT IS SO STRONG. HE MAY STILL BE MOVED IF I CAN'T GET HIM TO STOP MARKING HIS TERRITORY. HE PEES & POOS ON THE FLOOR IN THE CORNER RIGHT NEXT TO THE LITTER BOX . AT THE LEAST HE IS GOING TO A CAGE SOON. HE IS SWEETER THAN OUR DOE WHO IS LITTER TRAINED & HE LOVES TO BE HELD SO I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIM INSIDE.


Mine always uses his litterpan and dosent try to mark his territory even when I let him out,thankfully .   (as far as im aware anyways)

I would let mine just live loose in the room like some people do but I keep my dog in there at night time and that would go very badly  ,.   :/    Hope it helps you also .


----------



## bluemini (Dec 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> So glad to hear that the ACV is working.  It does take time for you to see results but it does work.  I truly have proof every time I clean their litterboxes.
> 
> Regarding getting your bunny out for his run, here's something I use.
> 
> ...


He has a cage that I take apart and turn into a pen like this cause its the same size but its in storage at the moment(its big enough that the pitbull used to sleep in it lol ) , I think after christmas I will put him back in that,that way he can stretch his legs and I wont have to let him out every single day  .     Only problem,it takes up alot of room :/ oh well


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this post!  My rabbits smell horrible, they are in the bathroom, and I clean their litterbox daily. It's just gross. I also saw a different post about vents, so I cleaned them, but they weren't bad at all, so I think it's just the urine. I started adding acv, and they'll drink it, but how long does it take to start working? Also, the smell was less when we ran out of rabbit pellets--do they have to have pellets, or can they do well on hay with some fresh veggies?

I'd like to keep them in the house, they get cuddled so much more plus out of cage time, but the smell is overpowering.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Jupiter said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I found this post!  My rabbits smell horrible, they are in the bathroom, and I clean their litterbox daily. It's just gross. I also saw a different post about vents, so I cleaned them, but they weren't bad at all, so I think it's just the urine. I started adding acv, and they'll drink it, but how long does it take to start working? Also, the smell was less when we ran out of rabbit pellets--do they have to have pellets, or can they do well on hay with some fresh veggies?
> 
> I'd like to keep them in the house, they get cuddled so much more plus out of cage time, but the smell is overpowering.


You will be amazed how fast the ACV works.  I saw real results in the urine odor (less) in about 2 weeks.  I have to say I can now stretch the cleaning of the litter box to every two days cleaning instead of every day.   But by the third day you can smell the urine a bit so we stick with the every two days because they are in my living room.  

The pellets are important along with hay.  Fresh veggies as a treat is given to our buns once a day.  They love broccoli, collard greens, spinach, brussel sprouts.  Plus every other day they get some fruit.   They love apples and strawberries.  

Keep up with the ACV.  It does work.  I like to keep mine in the house too.  Keep us posted.

K


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response.  It's only been half a week, so I'll give it a couple more weeks, I was just wondering how long it took before I'd notice a difference. I won't stop the pellets then. It's just that one of the rabbits will eat pellets only and hold out for them while not eating her hay and I did notice a significant difference in smell without them. :/


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Jan 5, 2012)

make sure you are feeding a pellet with extract of yucca in it.  That reduces the odor as well.  You can also put lime or a product called sweet PDZ in the trays that does a lot for the smell.


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm picking up some sweetpdz or stalldry for the litterboxes. I had been using baking powder but it didn't work at all. They have the litter boxes with the wire grate, so they don't sit in the pee underneath, and also won't be playing in the dusty sweetpdz. I'll look at the yucca content in the feed also....I put the feed in a tub and throw away the sack, so can't check yet. Is there a supplement I could give if it's not in the pellets?

I've been using the ACV and it's better, but there's still a strong odor. I'm still cleaning daily. I don't use shavings, just towels or soft blankets for the bottom of the cage, and change it out daily as well. Much easier (and cheaper  ) than shavings. 

I think I'm doing everything right, but I still for sure smell rabbits. Hmmm. 

Also, is there any way to have them poop in the litterbox more reliably? They jump in to potty, but only about half the time for pooping. 

Sorry to hijack the original thread, seemed along the same topic lines...


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

> I had been using baking powder but it didn't work at all.


Do you mean baking *soda*?


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 12, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> > I had been using baking powder but it didn't work at all.
> 
> 
> Do you mean baking *soda*?


Oh Oops. Yes, I mean baking soda. Too much on my mind today!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Jupiter said:
			
		

> I'm picking up some sweetpdz or stalldry for the litterboxes. I had been using baking powder but it didn't work at all. They have the litter boxes with the wire grate, so they don't sit in the pee underneath, and also won't be playing in the dusty sweetpdz. I'll look at the yucca content in the feed also....I put the feed in a tub and throw away the sack, so can't check yet. Is there a supplement I could give if it's not in the pellets?
> 
> I've been using the ACV and it's better, but there's still a strong odor. I'm still cleaning daily. I don't use shavings, just towels or soft blankets for the bottom of the cage, and change it out daily as well. Much easier (and cheaper  ) than shavings.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's hijacking because yes we all, who have bunnies, have to deal with poop and pee.  Whether inside or outside, the ability to keep a sanitary place for our bunnies to live and breed is essential.  

I don't know what sweetpdz or stalldry is, baking soda does absorb the urine odor.  And using ACV is a really reliable way to help cut the odor of urine.  Regarding the wire in the litterbox,  don't know them, I use cat litter box with ECO (recycled paper).  It does absorb the urine very well.  I put hay in all my bunnies litter boxes.   My bunnies usually arrange the hay each day to eat or lay on.   I rescued a rabbit who came to me with urine burned patches on his feet.  I know what can happen with bunnies who are in a dirty environment. 

Regarding the poop, rabbits are all different.  Kreacher, my Polish will poop, it must be seconds after I put him back in his cleaned crate.  He does it every time and I believe he is just marking his territory.  I use my time daily to clean what he's marked and spend time checking their litter boxes (Willard and Dobby are pretty good at going poop as well as pee in their litter boxes).   Plus to me it's part of bonding and knowing all is well.  

Hoping they yucca can help.  Keep us posted.


K


----------



## bluemini (Jan 13, 2012)

The ACV is great still,too bad im out and have to get more tomarrow .  This is the 2nd day without it :/


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 13, 2012)

I am starting to notice a difference using the AVC..
Is it ok to use with 4 wk old kits?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 13, 2012)

Most definitely!  I started out my newborn kits and mama on ACV...seems to prevent/treat any eye matting that may occur.


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, the ACV is working! With the 2 bunnies in the house, I now smell hay and that's it. Still cleaning cage daily, but it's worth it. I did ask the vet when I was there about rabbits and acv, I was told to be careful with how much to add as it will cause problems if you make the urine to0 basic or acidic. The urine should be neutral. I'm going to get some litmus paper strips to check every once in a while. 

I am happy they are in the house...no "out of sight-out of mind" with their care.


----------



## SarahMelisse (Feb 4, 2012)

I also started giving my rabbits apple cider vinegar (1 teaspoon per gallon of water) and have noticed a lot less smell. My rabbits are outdoors in a shed too! That really tells you somethin'.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Feb 6, 2012)

I NOW USE ACV IN ALL THE RABBITS WATER. YES, RABBITS. THE HEARD IS INCREASING AS I NOW HAVE 2 SR DOES, 3 SR BUCKS, 2 JR DOES & 1 JR BUCK FOR MY BREEDING PROGRAM. DO TO THE INCREASE IN NUMBERS ALL BUT THE NESTING DOE(S) ARE OUTSIDE TOGETHER. MY SET UP IS A WORK IN PROGRESS, BUT I AM LOVIN' HAVING ALL THE BUNNIES. ON NICE DAYS I MOVE THE CAGES AROUND MY FLOWER GARDENS IN ORDER TO FERTILIZE THE GARDENS. ON RAINY/SNOWY DAYS I BRING THE CAGES INSIDE MY OFFICE OR THE COVERED PORCH.
I'M CONSIDERING PERMANENT CAGES JUST OUTSIDE MY OFFICE (SUN ROOM) WINDOWS WHERE I CAN FEED, WATER, ECT THROUGH THE WINDOWS. THIS WOULD BE HELPFUL ON DAYS MY FIBROMYALGIA IS ACTING UP OR THE WEATHER IS BAD. THE ACV WILL MAKE IT MORE FEASABLE SO THERE ISNT SUCH A BARN ODER.


----------



## Lakota_Elder (Mar 20, 2012)

bluemini said:
			
		

> "rabbit proofed" it yet,and I dont want him under the bed where cords are .


Try putting tabasco sauce on your cords.  One good rubbing and you rabbit will never touch it twice..!!!


----------



## bluemini (Mar 22, 2012)

Lakota_Elder said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found some bitter spray on petstore.com for like $2 thats made for rabbits,thanks for the idea though !


----------



## bluemini (Mar 22, 2012)

Also,the vinegar makes a HUGE difference!  I put my rabbit outside a few days ago because of spring cleaning,and plus its too pretty for him to be stuck in the house. Anyways,I havent used vinegar in about 2 months,I have just been so busy and I never remember to buy any lol and it has smelt HORRIBLE without it !


----------

